# 2 Pigs This Week



## Capt.Clint (Feb 13, 2013)

My week began with great weather and great clients, both parties fished hard and did great catching alot of fish.

The first trip started on monday the 6th, the bay was like glass, I headed to one of my favorite spots and started making some drifts, the fishing was slow at first but did pick up as the day went on. We ended up with both clients limits all on artifial and this skinny 26 inch Pig.



The next trip was on Wednesday the 8th, the weather was a little more windy so I had to head to another spot due to the water clarity, the fishing was really slow only catching one of the clients limits but did manage to catch this giant 32 and 3/8 inch Pig also all on artifial


----------

